

Show HN: FilePizza – Free peer-to-peer file transfers in your browser - alexkern
http://file.pizza

======
benjaminmbrown
Could extend this so that file continues to exists as long as any peer who has
downloaded keeps their window open. So, I share a file to a friend, he
downloads, i close window. His window still open therefore link still valid.
Similar to this
[http://ephemeralp2p.durazo.us/2bbbf21959178ef2f935e90fc60e5b...](http://ephemeralp2p.durazo.us/2bbbf21959178ef2f935e90fc60e5b6e368d27514fe305ca7dcecc32c0134838)

------
coppolaemilio
This is great! :O

